# Maximale Kabellänge?



## DAEF13 (10. Dezember 2012)

*Maximale Kabellänge?*

Moin,

ich/meine Eltern möchte/n draußen bzw. im Stall gerne 2 Kameras installieren und diese dann übers Netzwerk vom iPhone/iPad/Notebook aus einsehen können.
Mit den am Markt erhältlichen Lösungen bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht zufrieden, meist Kabellos, ohne Netzwerkanbindung, mit schlechten Kameras und/oder zu teuer.

Hier mal ein Bild, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt, wie die Verbindung aussehen sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grün* ist das Haus, in dem der WLAN Router (eine Ur-alt Fritzbox hängt)
*Blau* ist der zu überwachende Bereich
*Orange* der mMn sinnvollste Kabelweg
*Rot* die beiden Kameras (beispielhaft)

Was ich nun von euch wissen möchte:* Wie bekomme ich mein Netzwerk nach draußen?*
->Kann man diese 70-80 Meter lange Strecke problemlos mit einem Cat5/6 Lan Kabel überbrücken oder muss man da noch Verstärker (Switch?) o.ä. zwischenhängen?
->Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine sinnvollere Übertragungsmöglichkeit als ein Lan Kabel? Kabellos nur wenn es nicht anders geht.
->Am einzigen Lan Port der Fritzbox hängt ein 8er Switch der alle Geräte in meinem Zimmer versorgt (AVR, TV, PC); 
   kann man vor diesem Switch ein weiteres hängen um das (orangene) Kabel anzuschliessen? (Ich denke mal ja)

->Könnt ihr mir gute Kameras (x2) empfehlen? Edit: Die Airlive OD325 erfüllt genau das was ich suche und scheint nichtmal schlecht zu sein.
   -Infrarot 5-10M
   -Netzwerkfähig
   -gute Bildqualität
   -Outdoorfähig bzw. Staub- und Spritzwasser geschützt(IP66?)

Preislich sollte es sich um 500€ bewegen, wobei es an 100€ mehr auch nicht scheitern sollte.
Die meisten IP-Kameras haben ja sowieso schon eine brauchbare Software dabei, weshalb mir erstmal die Fragen zum Kabel am wichtigsten sind.

Danke im voraus
Gruß DAEF


----------



## joasas (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

500€, das reicht mit einem vernünftigen Erdkabel gerade mal für 2 halbwegs brauchbare Kameras und das Kabel mit Rest drumherum. Vernünftige Kameras sind teurer. Die Konvertierung in einen Datenstrom muss aber nicht schon bei der Kamera erfolgen - viele Kamerasysteme leiten das Kamerasignal analog an einen Server weiter der das digitalisiert, je nach Alter der Anlage. Da könnte man ggf. eine brauchbare Kamera gebraucht bekommen. Denn was nützt ein Video wenn ich darauf nur Schatten und einen Pixelbrei erkenne?


----------



## Otep (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Nun... da streiten sich die Geister... wenn Du das Kabel im "Boden" verlegst... viel Spaß beim schaufeln...  min. 80cm Tiefe... Leerrohr... einsanden blabla...
Wie wolltest Du das Kabel den verlegen? CAT5/6 Verlegekabel reicht aus... Aber es muss ja Wetter beständig verlegt werden... also wie hast Du es geplant?
Bis 100m keine Problem!


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*



joasas schrieb:


> 500€, das reicht mit einem vernünftigen Erdkabel gerade mal für 2 halbwegs brauchbare Kameras und das Kabel mit Rest drumherum.



Mehr als Kameras und Kabel brauche ich doch auch nicht, aufnehmen und solche Späße sind garnicht erwünscht.



> Vernünftige Kameras sind teurer. Die Konvertierung in einen Datenstrom muss aber nicht schon bei der Kamera erfolgen - viele Kamerasysteme leiten das Kamerasignal analog an einen Server weiter der das digitalisiert, je nach Alter der Anlage.



Ich habe mich schon bei ABUS umgesehen, wo es bei den Komplettsets genau so gemacht wird.
Gibt nur 2 Dinge die mich stören:
1) Die Auflösung liegt meist bei irgendetwas um 700*500 Pixel bzw. VGA
2) Es wird ein "Server" gebraucht, also muss ich nicht nur ein Kabel vom Stall zum Haus verlegen, sondern gleich zwei.
Lieber wäre es mir, wenn die Kameras das Signal direkt digitalisiert verschicken und ich auch den Server einsparen kann.



> Da könnte man ggf. eine brauchbare Kamera gebraucht bekommen. Denn was nützt ein Video wenn ich darauf nur Schatten und einen Pixelbrei erkenne?



Als absoluter Anfänger im Bereich Videoüberwachung frage ich daher: Welche Kameras sind zu empfehlen?



Otep schrieb:


> Nun... da streiten sich die Geister... wenn Du das Kabel im "Boden" verlegst... viel Spaß beim schaufeln...  min. 80cm Tiefe... Leerrohr... einsanden blabla...
> Wie wolltest Du das Kabel den verlegen?



Das Kabel würde an den Wänden der Gebäude (überdacht) verlegt werden und von Gebäude zu Gebäude in Leerrohren verlegt werden. Letztere(s) wurde beim Bau diesen Sommer schon eingeplant/verlegt.



> CAT5/6 Verlegekabel reicht aus... Aber es muss ja Wetter beständig verlegt werden... also wie hast Du es geplant?
> Bis 100m keine Problem!



Wegen dem Wetter mach ich mir keine Sorgen, wird ja alles geschützt verlegt, mir geht es nur um die Länge und um den Anschluss. Wenn CAT6 bis 100 Meter reicht, werde ich mir solch eine 100Meter Rolle wohl mal mit Crimpzeugs bestellen.


Danke erstmal
Gruß DAEF


----------



## joasas (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Man munkelt dass man aus dem Videosignal auch ein differenzielles Signal erzeugen kann welches über eine Doppelader von denen man gleich 4 in einem Cat.7 Kabel hat übertragen werden könnte.   Sprich du wärst sogar recht flexibel wenn du einfach nur ein Cat.7 Kabel nimmst.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*



joasas schrieb:


> Man munkelt dass man aus dem Videosignal auch ein differenzielles Signal erzeugen kann welches über eine Doppelader von denen man gleich 4 in einem Cat.7 Kabel hat übertragen werden könnte.   Sprich du wärst sogar recht flexibel wenn du einfach nur ein Cat.7 Kabel nimmst.



Du sprichst vom analogen Videosignal bzw. von normalen Kameras?
Differenzielles Signal bedeutet, dass eine Ader das normale Signal und die Andere das "negativ" Signal überträgt?
Braucht man sowas? Sieht kompliziert aus

Es würde aber rein theoretisch reichen, wenn man je eine Ader eines Adernpaares als Videokabel nutzt?
Könnte man dies dann zwei mal machen und aus den restlichen 4 Adern eine 10/100MBit Ethernetleitung basteln?
Draußen WLAN zu haben wäre nämlich auch was feines.


----------



## joasas (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Wäre auch möglich. Eine differentielle Datenübertragung dient der erhöhten Störsicherheit, bei der Strecke kann ich dir nicht sicher sagen ob bei einer 0815 Kamera noch ein gutes Signal ankommt, kommt auch darauf an wieviel Einstrahlungen es gibt. Schau dir an wie es die Hersteller von Überwachungssystemen machen, nutzen diese eine normale Übertragung wird es vermutlich auch so gehen, aber ob es dann auch über ein Cat.7 Kabel geht kann ich nicht garantieren, da müsste man nachschauen welchen Wellenwiderstand die "originalen" Leitungen haben. Pauschal ohne Anpassung wird es eher weniger funktionieren.


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Auf Twisted Pair Kabeln arbeitet man fast immer mit differentieller bzw. symmetrischer Übertragung...


@Topic
Mit 100MBit/s oder 1000MBit/s Ethernet als Übertragungsprotokoll sind laut Norm 50m mit ungeschirmten CAT5/6 Kabeln, 100m mit geschirmten möglich, in der Praxis eventuell auch etwas mehr. Wenn es mehr sein muss kann man in der Mitte einen Switch/Repeater hängen, bei Entfernungen über 200m würde ich für große Datenraten auf LWL setzen.

Bei der Verwendung eines anderen Übertragungsprotokolls oder gar eines analogen Signals gelten diese Werte natürlich nicht und man kann auch keine normalen Ethernet Switches oder Repeater einsetzen.



> Könnte man dies dann zwei mal machen und aus den restlichen 4 Adern eine 10/100MBit Ethernetleitung basteln?


 
Ja, kann man, man muss nur auf die richtige Belegung achten, das Kabel muss auch an beiden Enden gesplittet werden.

Es gibt auch Kabel mit mehr als 4 Adern (etwa 6 oder 8) sodass auch 2x 1000 BASE-T oder 100 BASE-T+ 1000 BASE-T in einem Kabel möglich ist. Diese sind aber relativ selten.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Hm, ich denke, wenn ich sowieso Ethernet dort hin verlege um dort vielleicht mal WiFi zu bekommen (grauenvolles Mobilfunknetz), dann kann ich doch gleich IP-Kameras nehmen und spare mir den Aufwand und unerwartete Probleme.
Einen Server/Aufzeichnungsgerät wie man ihn bei analogen Kameras braucht würden wir sowieso nicht benutzen, weil wir nur das Bild in Echtzeit brauchen.

Insgesamt wäre die Variante mit analogem Videosignal + Ethernet für WiFi wohl genau so teuer, wenn nicht sogar noch teurer und aufwändiger.
Dann schmeiß ich mir nu 100 Meter Cat 6 oder 7 Kabel, Crimpzange etc., ein Switch, Verbinder und zum testen erstmal eine einzelne Kamera in den Warenkorb.

Danke nochmal, ich meld mich dann nochmal zurück
Gruß DAEF


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*

Um was für Kameras handelt es sich denn _genau_? Ohne irgendeine Information über das von ihnen genutzte Protokoll kann ich dir nicht sagen welche Kabellängen möglich sind.

Übliche Techniken wären:

(HD)SDI (High-End, digital): bis zu 100m über genormte Koaxialkabel
RGB Video bzw. VGA (High-End, analog): twisted-Pair bis ~10m, Koaxial bis über 30m (bei höherer Auflösung empfindlicher, Bildqualität verschlechtert sich zunehmend)
YPbPr (selten): Koaxial bis über 30m (bei höherer Auflösung empfindlicher, Bildqualität verschlechtert sich zunehmend)
Composite Video (billige und alte Kameras): bis zu über 100m über Koaxialkabel (Bildqualität verschlechtert sich bei längeren Kabeln zunehmend)
*Ethernet (IP Kameras): bis 50m über ungeschirmte, bis 100m über geschirmte Twisted Pair Kabel (CAT5 oder besser)*
Propritäre Range-Extender Techniken (meist digital): je nach Hersteller/Umsetzung und Auflösung bis zu 300m über geschirmtes Twisted Pair Kabel (CAT 5 oder besser) sowie bis zu mehrere Kilometer via LWL; Herstellerangaben beachten (...)

Nur Ethernet lässt sich zusammen mit gängiger Ethernet Infrastruktur nutzen, ansonsten können maximal die selben Kabel verwendet werden. Ethernet Switches und Repeater arbeiten digital, auf Protokollebene und können entsprechend wenig mit anderen Protokollen geschweige denn irgendwelchen analogen Signalen anfangen.

Noch etwas: bei der Verwendung eines Twisted Pair Kabels für 2 verschiedene Ethernetverbindungen und vor allem für zwei völlig verschiedene Protokolle ist es dringend zu empfehlen ein Kabel mit geschirmten Aderpaaren zu nutzen. Insbesondere wenn ein verwendetes Protokoll nicht mit symmetrischer Übertragung arbeitet, was grundsätzlich vermieden werden sollte.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Um was für Kameras handelt es sich denn _genau_? Ohne irgendeine Information über das von ihnen genutzte Protokoll kann ich dir nicht sagen welche Kabellängen möglich sind.



Die einzige Kamera die alle meine Kriterien erfüllt, ohne über 250€ pro Stück zu kosten und noch _halbwegs_ qualitativ wirkt ist die AirLive OD325HD.
Wird per Ethernet angeschlossen, hat eine brauchbare Software, IR, 720p @ 15fps, IP66 (Spritzwasser und Staubgeschützt) und kostet ca. 240€.

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich etwas von ABUS o.ä. aber die einzige IP-Kamera bis 250€ hat nur eine VGA Auflösung und bietet sonst auch nicht mehr.



> Ethernet (IP Kameras): bis 50m über ungeschirmte, *bis 100m über geschirmte Twisted Pair Kabel (CAT5 oder besser)*



Die Lösung scheint mir am sinnvollsten (P/L) zu sein.



> Nur Ethernet lässt sich zusammen mit gängiger Ethernet Infrastruktur nutzen, ansonsten können maximal die selben Kabel verwendet werden. Ethernet Switches und Repeater arbeiten digital, auf Protokollebene und können entsprechend wenig mit anderen Protokollen geschweige denn irgendwelchen analogen Signalen anfangen.



Dann ist es doch am einfachsten, komplett auf Ethernet zu setzen um nicht noch mehr Problemquellen einzubauen, oder nicht?



> Noch etwas: bei der Verwendung eines Twisted Pair Kabels für 2 verschiedene Ethernetverbindungen und vor allem für zwei völlig verschiedene Protokolle ist es dringend zu empfehlen ein Kabel mit geschirmten Aderpaaren zu nutzen. Insbesondere wenn ein verwendetes Protokoll nicht mit symmetrischer Übertragung arbeitet, was grundsätzlich vermieden werden sollte.



Nehmen wir mal an, ich benutze es nur für das eine, eingezeichnete, Netzwerk (also eine Ethernetverbindung?), 
muss ich jetzt CAT5,6 oder 7 nehmen? Ist das nur Frequenzbedungt?
Bis grade eben dachte ich, dass die Typen für die Abschirmung stehen, dafür gibt es aber ja STP, S/FTP sowie S/UTP.


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maximale Kabellänge?*



> muss ich jetzt CAT5,6 oder 7 nehmen? Ist das nur Frequenzbedungt?
> Bis grade eben dachte ich, dass die Typen für die Abschirmung stehen, dafür gibt es aber ja STP, S/FTP sowie S/UTP.


 
Die Kathegorien (CAT) haben nur eingeschränkt etwas mit der Schirmung zu tun; einzige Ausnahme ist CAT7(auch bekannt als CAT-F) welches immer eine Gesamtschirmung und Aderpaarschirmung bietet.

Prinzipiell sollte CAT5 ausreichen CAT6 und CAT7 können aber genausogut verwendet werden. Schirmung ist bei der Entfernung in jedem Fall sicher kein Fehler.

Bezeichnungen der Schirmung:

_ISO/IEC-11801 Nomiklatur:_
_XX/YZZ_
Dabei steht:

_XX_ für die Gesamtschirmung:
_U_ = ungeschirmt
_F_ = Folienschirm
_S_ = Geflechtschirm
_SF_ = Geflecht- und Folienschirm

_Y_ steht für die Aderpaarschirmung:
_U_ = ungeschirmt
_F_ = Folienschirm
_S_ = Geflechtschirm

_ZZ_ steht für
_TP_ = Twisted Pair
_QP_ = Quad Pair

Beispiel: U/UTP: Ungeschirmtes Twisted Pair Kabel oder SF/FTP: Twisted Pair Kabel mit einer Gesamtschirmung aus Folie und Drahtgeflecht sowie einer Aderpaarschirmung aus Folie

Weitere Bezeichnungen:
PiMF: "Paar in Metallfolie"; steht für Aderpaarschirmung
UTP/STP/FTP: Alte Bezeichnungen für Kabel ohne Gesamtschirmung und ohne/mit Geflecht-/mit Folien- Aderpaarschirmung

Aderpaarschirmung schützt vor äußeren Störeinflüssen, vor allem auch vor gegenseitigem Übersprechen der Aderpaare und ist generell wichteger; die Gesamtschirmung schützt vor äußeren Störeinflüssen und ist vor allem an Orten mit starken äußeren Störeinflüssen wichtig (in deinem Fall eher nicht).


----------

